# Celebrity FA?



## jennabelle (Apr 4, 2008)

I was watching television today and there was a quick interview with the star of The Cronicles of Narnia: Prince Caspian, Ben Barnes. When asked what type of women he liked he said, with a cute smile on his face: "Fat on the outside, good on the inside." 

Do we have another celebrity FA on our hands???


----------



## knives (Apr 4, 2008)

Well the quote is definitely a good indicator.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 4, 2008)

Corrrr....sweet! Hope he was serious *readies panties for mailing*


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Apr 4, 2008)

..Oh wow, yes, I must send love notes with photos now. I would love to import him :smitten:


----------



## rissa (Apr 4, 2008)

am i a complete loser for having a crush on the character Prince Caspian in the book before the actor?? alright, i had odd crushes as a child...


----------



## mszwebs (Apr 4, 2008)

Holy Lord that man is BEAUTIFUL! :smitten:

I really have nothing else to add to that except possibly "Thank you God."


----------



## jennabelle (Apr 4, 2008)

rissa said:


> am i a complete loser for having a crush on the character Prince Caspian in the book before the actor?? alright, i had odd crushes as a child...



I had a major crush on Hades from Hercules the movie and when I first read Harry Potter, the book, when it FIRST came out, I had a crush on Draco Malfoy.

Oh! And a MAJOR crush on Eric from The Little Mermaid.

Hahaha....wow I am weird.


----------



## love dubh (Apr 5, 2008)

He played the young Dunstan Thorn in "Stardust." *Swoon.* SEE IT. It's good, really!


----------



## Silversnake418 (Apr 6, 2008)

love dubh said:


> He played the young Dunstan Thorn in "Stardust." *Swoon.* SEE IT. It's good, really!



Really wow? I never realized that!


----------



## FA Punk (Apr 6, 2008)

You wouldn't remember which show you were watching?


----------



## jennabelle (Apr 6, 2008)

FA Punk said:


> You wouldn't remember which show you were watching?




I don't....I thought I was watching FX but I can't remember.


----------



## RudyLeMaster (Apr 6, 2008)

*Have you seen Pierce Brosnan's wife, Keeley Shaye Smith? I vote her for "Bond Girl."*


----------



## jennabelle (Apr 6, 2008)

RudyLeMaster said:


> *Have you seen Pierce Brosnan's wife, Keeley Shaye Smith? I vote her for "Bond Girl."*



OMG! Thats awesome!! Way to go Pierce! She's beautiful! I'm so jealous of her!!


----------



## indy500tchr (Apr 6, 2008)

RudyLeMaster said:


> *Have you seen Pierce Brosnan's wife, Keeley Shaye Smith? I vote her for "Bond Girl."*



looks like motherhood has been good to her...She used to be rail thin.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Apr 6, 2008)

jennabelle said:


> I was watching television today and there was a quick interview with the star of The Cronicles of Narnia: Prince Caspian, Ben Barnes. When asked what type of women he liked he said, with a cute smile on his face: "Fat on the outside, good on the inside."
> 
> Do we have another celebrity FA on our hands???



I just looked him up on IMDB and all I have to say is....
How YOU doin'? :smitten:


----------



## Bagalute (Apr 7, 2008)

those two came to my mind...

Bon Scott (RIP) - There was a song about a certain Rosie 

Leonard Nimoy


----------



## rissa (Apr 7, 2008)

umm...draco and prince eric...i'd do them both at the same time!! lol i could go on and on about disney characters like how i think jasmine is a total slut...


----------



## Chubbyadmirer86 (Apr 8, 2008)

Celebrity FAs? I didn't even know there were any!


----------



## Tina (Apr 9, 2008)

RudyLeMaster said:


> *Have you seen Pierce Brosnan's wife, Keeley Shaye Smith? I vote her for "Bond Girl."*


And Brosnan has said some very lovely things about his wife and her looks, too.


Bagalute said:


> those two came to my mind...
> 
> Bon Scott (RIP) - There was a song about a certain Rosie
> 
> Leonard Nimoy


Yeah, I miss Bon.

Add to the list: 

Thora Birch as a FFA
Freddie Prinze Jr. claimed to be, but he's with Sarah Michelle Gellar, so who knows?
Is it Andy Wachowski who has a fat wife or g/f?

I know there are several I'm forgetting...


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Jun 26, 2008)

Now that he's on my radar I notice when I see his pics in magazines, etc.
In the new People magazine there is a pic and short interview.

The 'evidence' of his being and FA just seems to keep adding up and this fat detective is on the case! 

In the interview they ask him "*What's sexy to eat on a date*?"
His reply? "*Italian food - as much of it as possible. Nobody should order just a salad on a date. I am a big believer that an appetite for food is a hint to an appetite for other things.*"

*Swoon* I think I'm in love! :wubu:


----------



## JayInBuff (Jun 26, 2008)

When I become a famous celebrity I'll come back and add myself to the list.


----------



## Bafta1 (Jun 26, 2008)

Oh come on! Forget Pierce Brosnan, what about Lenny Henry... 

View attachment _1935562_henry_french_150.jpg


----------



## Tooz (Jun 26, 2008)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> In the interview they ask him "*What's sexy to eat on a date*?"
> His reply? "*Italian food - as much of it as possible. Nobody should order just a salad on a date. I am a big believer that an appetite for food is a hint to an appetite for other things.*"



Ooh yes. For some this is very true.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jun 27, 2008)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> Now that he's on my radar I notice when I see his pics in magazines, etc.
> In the new People magazine there is a pic and short interview.
> The 'evidence' of his being and FA just seems to keep adding up and this fat detective is on the case!
> In the interview they ask him "*What's sexy to eat on a date*?"
> His reply? "*Italian food - as much of it as possible. Nobody should order just a salad on a date. I am a big believer that an appetite for food is a hint to an appetite for other things.*"



Love the update...fun! I bet you're right...hee hee hee.

[[Unrelated: I can *never* eat on dates. Well, dates with new people or ones I'm really excited about. My stomach constricts and all of a sudden what I can eat/want dramatically reduces. It still tastes great, and I just can't eat much. I went on a date with a serious FA type last year -- to a *lovely* place -- and he looked a little baffled when I could only finish half my club sammch. It's better once I know somebody, though  

I'd give anything for one of those iron constitutions...oy.]]


----------



## KendraLee (Jun 29, 2008)

liz (di-va) said:


> Love the update...fun! I bet you're right...hee hee hee.
> 
> [[Unrelated: I can *never* eat on dates. Well, dates with new people or ones I'm really excited about. My stomach constricts and all of a sudden what I can eat/want dramatically reduces. It still tastes great, and I just can't eat much. I went on a date with a serious FA type last year -- to a *lovely* place -- and he looked a little baffled when I could only finish half my club sammch. It's better once I know somebody, though
> 
> I'd give anything for one of those iron constitutions...oy.]]



I'm like that too on dates. I think it also has something to do with spending so much time getting ready and primping that I forget to eat and my stomach shrivles up and then when I do eat I just get full quick.

Pertaining to the thread though- I think about celebrities and wonder about them all the time. One of my thoughts on this subject is this; A lot of times in Hollywood it seems that when celebrities aren't seen dating other actresses or with women on their arms gossip will start that the actor is gay, But what if maybe they're just in the closet FA's. 
Is there a thread on Dims devoted to what stars are questionable?


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jun 29, 2008)

He may not be an FA and she barely makes the first "B" in bbw, but Freddy Rodriguez from "Six Feet Under" is married to a woman who certainly qualifies as beautiful and thick.


----------



## goofy girl (Jun 29, 2008)

Ok..Ben Barnes..YUMMY!! I've also heard rumors that Anthony Edwards is an FA.

EDIT: Ok, is it just me..or do things like this get everyone else's imaginations working overtime? I always start to wonder who is really who behind these screen names and whether or not we have some well known celebrity in our midst. The thing that got me started thinking that way was when I saw an interview with Michael J Fox and he said he loved to play Fantasy Football (or baseball..doesnt matter) and how nobody knew who he was and he could just be normal. The first thing I thought was "OMG..there MUST be famous FA's out there, I wonder if I talk to any of them"..

Umm..yeah, I'm gonna go put my straight jacket back on now


----------



## lostjacket (Jun 29, 2008)

ThatFatGirl said:


> He may not be an FA and she barely makes the first "B" in bbw, but Freddy Rodriguez from "Six Feet Under" is married to a woman who certainly qualifies as beautiful and thick.


 
And I thought he kicked ass before...


I secretly wish that I was El Wray.


----------



## KendraLee (Jun 29, 2008)

ThatFatGirl said:


> He may not be an FA and she barely makes the first "B" in bbw, but Freddy Rodriguez from "Six Feet Under" is married to a woman who certainly qualifies as beautiful and thick.



This one makes me happy. I think He was also Carla's brother on Scrubs.


----------



## KendraLee (Jun 29, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> Ok..Ben Barnes..YUMMY!! I've also heard rumors that Anthony Edwards is an FA.
> 
> EDIT: Ok, is it just me..or do things like this get everyone else's imaginations working overtime? I always start to wonder who is really who behind these screen names and whether or not we have some well known celebrity in our midst. The thing that got me started thinking that way was when I saw an interview with Michael J Fox and he said he loved to play Fantasy Football (or baseball..doesnt matter) and how nobody knew who he was and he could just be normal. The first thing I thought was "OMG..there MUST be famous FA's out there, I wonder if I talk to any of them"..
> 
> Umm..yeah, I'm gonna go put my straight jacket back on now



What an awesome thought. that would be cool to find some. Maybe I can make it one of my missions


----------



## Red (Jun 29, 2008)

ThatFatGirl said:


> He may not be an FA and she barely makes the first "B" in bbw, but Freddy Rodriguez from "Six Feet Under" is married to a woman who certainly qualifies as beautiful and thick.



Oh, this made me very happy, that man is beautiful! :wubu:


----------



## Red (Jun 29, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> Ok..Ben Barnes..YUMMY!! I've also heard rumors that Anthony Edwards is an FA.
> 
> EDIT: Ok, is it just me..or do things like this get everyone else's imaginations working overtime? I always start to wonder who is really who behind these screen names and whether or not we have some well known celebrity in our midst. The thing that got me started thinking that way was when I saw an interview with Michael J Fox and he said he loved to play Fantasy Football (or baseball..doesnt matter) and how nobody knew who he was and he could just be normal. The first thing I thought was "OMG..there MUST be famous FA's out there, I wonder if I talk to any of them"..
> 
> Umm..yeah, I'm gonna go put my straight jacket back on now




I do this, I do this!! I amuse myself regularly by pondering that there must be at least_ one_ 'celeb' FA floating around on these boards. Oh well, if that means we're mad then I hope that straight jacket's big enough for the two of us! 



















*quietly praying for George Clooney* :happy:


----------



## mszwebs (Jun 29, 2008)

Red said:


> I do this, I do this!! I amuse myself regularly by pondering that there must be at least_ one_ 'celeb' FA floating around on these boards. Oh well, if that means we're mad then I hope that straight jacket's big enough for the two of us!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL...Lorna, I adore you.

And I agree with you both...there has to be at least ONE.


----------



## Ash (Jun 29, 2008)

Red said:


> *quietly praying for George Clooney* :happy:



I'm officially joining you on this one. :wubu:


----------



## ekmanifest (Jun 29, 2008)

I would be very surprised re. Anthony Edwards. I actually know him and have seen know hint of this. He did, though, once, specifically give me high praises and recognition in front of about 1,000 people - so be is appreciative of this SSBBW.


----------



## lostjacket (Jun 29, 2008)

Red said:


> I do this, I do this!! I amuse myself regularly by pondering that there must be at least_ one_ 'celeb' FA floating around on these boards. Oh well, if that means we're mad then I hope that straight *jacket's* big enough for the two of us!
> 
> 
> *quietly praying for George Clooney* :happy:


 
Completely Obligatory Post on my Part: You found it?


----------



## goofy girl (Jun 29, 2008)

Red said:


> I do this, I do this!! I amuse myself regularly by pondering that there must be at least_ one_ 'celeb' FA floating around on these boards. Oh well, if that means we're mad then I hope that straight jacket's big enough for the two of us!
> 
> 
> 
> *quietly praying for George Clooney* :happy:



YAY!! Another reason to love you so much!! LOL I'll make sure the straight jacket is big enough for two..and has built in a/c so that we can tolerate it lol. 

You can have George, I only have a few people on my list that I can leave my husband for...and the only one I can think of right now is David Krumholtz from numbers. Steve knows more of them than I do. Although..I kinda make up the list as I go along 

PS...Congrats on Auntiehood again!!


----------



## Red (Jun 29, 2008)

View attachment 44985






*now I'm quietly thinking about what it would take to get him to Labour day...pool party anyone?* 








ETA, Thanks Goofster!


----------



## goofy girl (Jun 29, 2008)

Red said:


> View attachment 44985
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perfect timing!! I JUST ordered my first swim suit in years!! I'll be there!


----------



## Red (Jun 29, 2008)

lostjacket said:


> Completely Obligatory Post on my Part: You found it?



Your jacket, my poor grammar? I don't understand


----------



## goofy girl (Jun 29, 2008)

Red said:


> Your jacket, my poor grammar? I don't understand



His screen name is *lostjacket*;...and you said something about the straight *jacket* in your post. He was making a funny


----------



## bexy (Jun 29, 2008)

Slash from guns n roses is an FA apparently!

The original words to Paradise City that he came up with were "Take me down to the Paradise City where the girls are fat and they've got big titties.."

but it was changed to make it more radio friendly!


shes no bbw but shes not a skinnie minnie either, slashs wife perla! total hottie!


----------



## lostjacket (Jun 29, 2008)

Red said:


> Your jacket, my poor grammar? I don't understand


 

Haha, sorry didn't mean to confuse. Goofy Girl hit the figurative nail on the head though.


----------



## KendraLee (Jun 29, 2008)

Red said:


> I do this, I do this!! I amuse myself regularly by pondering that there must be at least_ one_ 'celeb' FA floating around on these boards. Oh well, if that means we're mad then I hope that straight jacket's big enough for the two of us!
> 
> 
> *quietly praying for George Clooney* :happy:



Thats sooo weird that you say George Clooney cause I've thought that and had that feeling about him for YEARS. I dont know why I just think he is but I dont pay close enough attention to him to try to pin down any clues


----------



## Red (Jun 30, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> His screen name is *lostjacket*;...and you said something about the straight *jacket* in your post. He was making a funny





lostjacket said:


> Haha, sorry didn't mean to confuse. Goofy Girl hit the figurative nail on the head though.





_Aaaaahhhh, _now I understand. In my defense it _was _very late last night!



KendraLee said:


> Thats sooo weird that you say George Clooney cause I've thought that and had that feeling about him for YEARS. I dont know why I just think he is but I dont pay close enough attention to him to try to pin down any clues




Oh, he _so_ is!!!


----------



## goofy girl (Jun 30, 2008)

OK..so we all agree we have a celebrity among us. Now we have to figure out which one of us it is, and who it is in real life


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## goofy girl (Jun 30, 2008)

exile in thighville said:


>



umm, no, definitely not. It has to be someone that none of us have met before.


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Jul 2, 2008)

There are many men who are F.A. s in and out of Hollywood  . I know what signs to look for ... but thats a secret hahaha....


Do continue....


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jul 2, 2008)

If George Clooney is an FA, I bet he was somewhat disappointed to find the cast of "The Facts of Life", surely some of the first chubby girls to stir his FA yearnings had slimmed down considerably when he joined the cast in the mid-80's. 

Here's some classic footage of George and his mullet: http://youtube.com/watch?v=FIZ7ACvfwds&feature=related


----------



## Dwavenhobble (Jul 2, 2008)

well theres a fairly famous track runner for the uk whos name escapes me and Jonathan Ross from a fair few uk shows, he makes no secret of his love of the larger women


----------



## Leesa (Jul 2, 2008)

I wonder how close George was to his aunt Rosemary? She was a BBW!
I bet he found her absolutely stunning. 

View attachment rosemary_clooney_17_.jpg


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 6, 2009)

Redman likes big women! I always wondered when I heard a lyric from "How high" when I was in 9th grade, and I kept hearing lines about it over and over again in his songs (And several of his videos). I think it's real. 

As for Bow Wow? I don't know, but Yung Joc said something about it later on in the song "Main Squeeze." Two times may not be enough, but it does make me wonder.


----------



## Oirish (Jan 6, 2009)

indy500tchr said:


> looks like motherhood has been good to her...She used to be rail thin.



Seriously! I remember her as a twig. Hope she doesn't succumb to the pressures of Hollywood.


----------



## saucywench (Jan 6, 2009)

ThatFatGirl said:


> If George Clooney is an FA, I bet he was somewhat disappointed to find the cast of "The Facts of Life", surely some of the first chubby girls to stir his FA yearnings had slimmed down considerably when he joined the cast in the mid-80's.
> 
> Here's some classic footage of George and his mullet: http://youtube.com/watch?v=FIZ7ACvfwds&feature=related


 
Ohh...that picture reminds me...I have loathed Cloris Leachman ever since I discovered that she's a fat-hater. And that was many, many (+20?) years ago. I can't recall exactly what she said (in an interview I read), but I remember how I felt toward her when I read it. And I still feel that way.

Bitch.



Found it! So it was 32 years ago:
http://www.people.com/people/archive/article/0,,20066424,00.html


"My fat remarks were intended only as 'food for thought,' " insists Cloris Leachman, star of TV's Phyllis. She recently blurted to an interviewer that "maybe fatcatchers should go out and catch all fat people and put them on diets." Then the 5'4½", 110-pound actress was quoted as saying that "fat people pollute the esthetic environment." She denies making that statement, but as a result, Leachman finds herself a victim of fatlash.

See, what did I tell you? Bitch.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jan 6, 2009)

Tina said:


> And Brosnan has said some very lovely things about his wife and her looks, too.


This comment lead me on a quick search, where I found this: 

"Full-figured Keely exuded confidence as she joined her husband in the surf. The 43-year-old has turned her back on the Hollywood size zero trend and is a pin-up for shapely women, even writing fashion tips for American Vogue"

"Pierce, 54, recently declared his wife 'stunning', adding: 'I love my wife's curves!' in an American magazine. And judging by the couple's casual confidence on the beach they show no signs of feeling the strain to conform to Hollywood's ruthless body standards.

Indeed, Keely told Vogue: 'I never shy away from colour or my curves. I like to play up my neckline and shoulders. If a jacket is pulling in the bust, I might just move the button an inch. But I never hide in baggy clothing.' "


Ahh, if only we had more couples like them influencing society, wouldn't it be wonderful??


----------



## Wild Zero (Jan 6, 2009)

Jon Blaze said:


> Redman likes big women! I always wondered when I heard a lyric from "How high" when I was in 9th grade, and I kept hearing lines about it over and over again in his songs (And several of his videos). I think it's real.



Oh god, the "I'll bee dat" video (the meta-video on channel 43 to be precise) was one of the defining moments of my middle school FA realization. I must have watched BET six hours a day when I got home from school in the weeks after that video came out. Two things were clear: 1) I loved me some big girls 2) I would have been pretty happy if someone murdered Silkk the Shocker.


----------



## Matt L. (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm a vintage film fan and here's a couple from "Hollywood's Golden Era". I recall reading that both Chico Marx & Errol Flynn were attracted and slept with heavier gals.


----------



## Tina (Jan 7, 2009)

Dunno about Clooney. I've never seen him with a woman that wasn't pretty danged thin. Would be cool if he was; would love to talk with him about it. And his pig, Max, who passed last year, I think it was. Oh, and practical jokes and pranks. It's probably one of the things I like best about him, as someone who appreciates giving, and receiving, a good (but not mean-spirited!) prank.


JoyJoy said:


> This comment lead me on a quick search, where I found this:
> 
> "Full-figured Keely exuded confidence as she joined her husband in the surf. The 43-year-old has turned her back on the Hollywood size zero trend and is a pin-up for shapely women, even writing fashion tips for American Vogue"
> 
> ...


Yes, it sure would, Joy.

Pierce has a little belly himself, which is nice. The six pack can look nice, too, but it's not that soft to lay my head on. Even just a little fat there is nice.


----------



## furious styles (Jan 7, 2009)

Jon Blaze said:


> Redman likes big women! I always wondered when I heard a lyric from "How high" when I was in 9th grade, and I kept hearing lines about it over and over again in his songs (And several of his videos). I think it's real.
> 
> As for Bow Wow? I don't know, but Yung Joc said something about it later on in the song "Main Squeeze." Two times may not be enough, but it does make me wonder.





Wild Zero said:


> Oh god, the "I'll bee dat" video (the meta-video on channel 43 to be precise) was one of the defining moments of my middle school FA realization. I must have watched BET six hours a day when I got home from school in the weeks after that video came out. Two things were clear: 1) I loved me some big girls 2) I would have been pretty happy if someone murdered Silkk the Shocker.



i was always down with red, used to bump how high part 2 out of my car in high school and sing along with that line. role model status.


----------



## kayrae (Jan 7, 2009)

what lines?


----------



## jeff7005 (Jan 7, 2009)

george lopez is an fa too


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 7, 2009)

kayrae said:


> what lines?



"I love a Fat Chick with a body enormous;
It ain't about the weight yo, it's how they're performin!" 

That's the one that made me go "Hmmmm...."  lol

And he's had like three or four videos with big women in them (Non embarrasing scenarios). Then he said some similar while freestyling on Wild 'n' out ("I love a fat chick about 300 pounds!") , so I was like yeahhh... he likes big women. lol


----------

